# Large Group Theme



## hsonny

Every year a large group of my friends (15-20) go to a giant Halloween party where other large groups are and compete for costume prizes and have a good time. We've gone as Alice in Wonderland, Food Icons, and Dr. Seuss characters. I am looking for new ideas, it is hard to come up with something original, and after three years I am tapped out. 

Any help, remember it has to encompass 15-20 people.


----------



## Halloween_Mom

*characters*

The place where my husband works had a competition last year. He works at a local home improvement store. They had to take the flat lumber carts and decorate them with items from the store. I thought the dalmation one was really cute. Go to my album and look at them please. Give me a minute to load them.
HTH
Kaye


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Rocky Horror Picture Show - the main cast plus the Transylvanians (the Time Warp number)

Zombies - like from the Thriller video

The Verizon Dude with "the network"

A circus troupe - (this would be really fun) with a ringmaster, acrobats, strongman, bearded lady, clowns, etc....


----------



## hsonny

thanks, these are some great ideas


----------



## Rikki

A can-can line (it'd be really funny with the guys in those dresses)
A zombified football team (could have some cheerleaders too)
Simpsons characters (if you're all real creative)


----------



## halloweenbarb

*group costumes*

how about children of the damned, or maybe it's village of the damned, anyways all grey suits blonde hair, books. Or maybe you all could be all atoms or netrons ... oh actually its strands of DNA. like in the movie "Never been kissed"


----------



## colmmoo

You can all dress up as:
Penguins
Star Wars characters
Flying monkeys from the Wizard of Oz
Superheroes and villains
Fairy tale characters (e.g., three blind mice, little miss muffet, little red riding hood, three bears)


----------



## Malenkia

Robin Hood's "Men in Tights" - of course you would have to learn the dance number

all guys? Go as the Spartans from 300 if you're comfortable with that amount of skin

Shaun of the Dead's crew and some zombies

The Little Rascals - not scary, but a grown man dressed as Alfalfa is funny

All dress up as Agent Smith from the Matrix that would seriously freak me out if I saw it coming down the street *LOL*


----------



## Frankie's Girl

zoo animals!

Famous stars (pick a decade)


----------



## daft_skunk

*heres an idea!*

You can be a traveling circus/freak show.

you need a ringmaster, strong man, clowns, stiltwalker (if you can get one), a magician, knifethrowers assistant, a bearded lady, snak lady (think Serpentina), fire breathers, a fortune teller, acrobats, swordswallower, the list is endless.

hope it helps.


----------



## batgirly

two words, angry mob


----------



## lancekik

OMG eNGLISH Socker hooligans


----------



## blt

silent hill nurses and other characters,
i was wanting to do the zombie group with my friends, it would make roaming the street rather interesting.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Pirates!


----------



## Nevarstar

Cats - the musical

black scary Halloween cats

Crows

Singers from "We Are The World" video


----------



## Annea

Scarecrows
Clowns


----------



## Jacks Attic

Superheros and villains as mentioned earlier is a great group theme. My friends and I did that as our theme last year and it was very cool and resulted in a lot of very well thought out costumes because no one wanted to show up as one of six Spidermen, Batmen or Supermen. Another fun idea is video game characters. Literally thousands of potential character ideas there.


----------



## 333EVL

How about SMURFS


----------



## Sivart Yabb

One of my favorite mass costume ideas, especially during these political times, everyone dress as V from V for Vendetta. We tried to do it in my department at work bu only one other guy actually bucked up and did it. Still we looked good and freaked some people out. Nobody knew which of us was which.

Oh, and if you haven't seen the movie, watch it. So you know why it's okay for 20 people to be wearing the same costume.


----------



## HallowsEve31

My friends and I were thinking about going as the cast from Back to the Future. This would leave room for plenty of costumes since you could create costumes from teh 50s/60s, the old west, the 80's, and the future even if some people played the same character


----------



## Nevarstar

HallowsEve31 said:


> My friends and I were thinking about going as the cast from Back to the Future. This would leave room for plenty of costumes since you could create costumes from teh 50s/60s, the old west, the 80's, and the future even if some people played the same character


I love those movies. That could be really cool.


----------



## 22606

You could always go as the classic monsters (Frank, Drac, Wolfman, Mummy, Phantom, Invisible Man, Mr. Hyde, Bride, Vampiress, and so on) or the Scooby gang.


----------



## churchofsubgenius

Tourists....all show up in a bus with loud shirts/shorts, sunglasses, black socks with sandals , lei's, cameras with neckstraps, fanny packs, maps to the stars etc.....the dorkier the better.


----------



## HeatherEve1234

I went to a party where 1st prize group was a bunch of guys as a swim team - speedos, swim caps, and goggles. It was brave but rewarded!


----------



## nightbeasties

Titanic passengers....

The group I saw a few years looked amazing. They all wore clothes of the year 1912 (or close enough), faded, looking drenched, a bit tore up. Make-up to resemble a drowned person, hair to match. They walked around with champagne glasses and seaweed hanging from their persons, some with Titanic life preservers around their necks.

It was awesome, I just wish I had pics of the group I saw.


----------

